# [solved] VIM marks PARTUUID=... in fstab as an error

## CPUFan

Hello,

when entering "PARTUUID=..." in my /etc/fstab, the VIM editor marks the "PARTUUID=" as an error, but it accepts "UUID=".

Is this an issue of VIM or should "PARTUUID=" be avoided? From what I read, PARTUUID seems to be a good choice (especially, if you plan to format your partition), so it looks like an issue of VIM?

Regards,

JohannesLast edited by CPUFan on Sat Nov 05, 2016 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CPUFan,

PARTUUID= should work.  However, its not very safe for MSDOS partition tables when its used with logical partitions. That is, partitions above 4.

Consider the following case. You have a MSDOS partition table and something in fstab is on 

PARTUUID="0553caf4-07"

The 0553caf4 is the volume ID and the -07 is the partition number. Say sda7, which is a logical partition.

For some reason, you now delete partition 5.  All your logical partitions are renumbered to the next number down.

So sda7 has become sda6 and your fstab and maybe other things are broken.

UUID is a property of a filesystem, that will continue to work until you make a new filesystem.

PARTUUID is safe with GPT.

----------

## CPUFan

Thanks NeddySeagoon. In my case, I do indeed have an MSDOS partition. Maybe VIM was clever enough to find that out  :Smile: 

----------

## Naib

Sounds like a vim style needs updating

----------

## CPUFan

 *Naib wrote:*   

> Sounds like a vim style needs updating

 

Good idea, I'll ask the VIM people whether it's a bug and whether it should be fixed.

----------

## charles17

 *CPUFan wrote:*   

> Good idea, I'll ask the VIM people whether it's a bug and whether it should be fixed.

 

Are you having the fstab syntax installed?

----------

## CPUFan

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *CPUFan wrote:*   Good idea, I'll ask the VIM people whether it's a bug and whether it should be fixed. 
> 
> Are you having the fstab syntax installed?

 

Looks so, since everything else is being highlighted correctly.

Anyways, they're submitting a fix and it does not seem to be a gentoo-specific problem, so I'll set it "SOLVED"

----------

